# Форум для размышляющих > Творчество >  Короткий рассказ.

## Висельник

Все люди стремятся быть любимыми, быть кому-то дорогими… Разве ж это жизнь, если ты никому не нужен?

Он был богатым человеком. Богатым истинно – от слова «бог».
Когда он родился, Бог поцеловал его лобик, и ручки, и сердце… И он стал художником. Надо ли говорить, что талант его не знал границ? Он писал шедевры, но не показывал их почти никому… Его картины были ему как дети… Он продавал лишь некоторые, самые несерьезные…
Жил он в достатке – кисть или карандаш как продолжение руки, уютная мастерская на чердаке одного из домов… Он всегда говорил: «Я сам нарисую свое счастье…». Да вот беда – нарисованного счастья не хватало!.. Раз за разом он рисовал то маленькое чистое озерцо среди заснеженного хвойного леса и горы на заднем плане, то небо, и лучик солнца из-за туч, то прекрасный город, наполненный улыбающимися людьми, - все захватывало лишь на время…
Художник не был замкнут, не жил лишь в собственном мире, подобно некоторым другим гениям… 
Он добивался того, чего хотел… Да вот только он всегда отталкивал это… Он, как ребенок каждый раз не понимал, что еще чуть-чуть и это самое счастье будет рядом!
Он заводил друзей, людей, которые за него не раздумывая умерли бы! Но он рвал с ними отношения, считая, что они относятся к нему плохо… Он рвал несмотря на то, что сам любил этих людей… Он был горд, этот Художник. Гордости и счастью трудно встретиться…
Он влюблялся, но метался, и, не желая делать больно своим любимым, он уходил от них… Будто бы им от этого становилось легче!
А он искал свое Счастье, не смея брать с собой кого-то другого…
Была девушка, что любила и понимала его больше других… Но однажды он пришел и к ней, путано объяснил все, чтобы расстаться… И ушел, не ожидая, что она простит его…
Ему казалось, что он нашел Счастье…

А девушка простила его, ибо любила… Она пришла к нему в мастерскую, а с ней и те люди, что любили Художника… 
Она вошла внутрь… И через минуту люди услышали ее плач… Они вошли…
На стене висела огромная картина… На ней были нарисованы все эти люди – смеющиеся, улыбающиеся…
Они все смотрели на картину и, находя на ней самих себя, улыбались… И все не понимали, почему плачет девушка…
Художника нигде не было… Только внизу почему-то выли сирены и галдели удивленные старушки…

----------


## Hvis Lyset Tar Oss

тоесть смысл его жизни был найти своё счастье п потом умереть??? чего же он добился своим поступком, он же расстроил очень много людей, особенно своё счастье

----------


## Висельник

Счастье в этих людях,а не в нем самом...И его нельзя нарисовать просто так.
Он же гордый типа-он думал,что потерял уже свое счастье и его не вернуть...

----------


## blooddrakon

Сразу вспоминается "Портрет Дориана Грея" Оскара Уайлда, там говорилось что художник вкладывает частичку себя в свои творения, но при этом в своей реальной жизни он лишается того чувства которое стремится передать в своей картине , так и этот худдожник на своей картине собрал всех кого оттолкнул от себя в жизни вложив в нее всю свою душу, и полностью исчерпал себя.

----------


## Висельник

Ну а как вообще?

----------


## Lightning

как всегда=)  мое мнение ты знаешь

----------


## Висельник

*Lightning*,эээ...Если честно-не знаю... :? Да и откуда мне его знать?

----------


## barbariska

on ponal,4to vsex koqo on lubit,on delayet nes4astnimi,sam etoqo ne xota.ne zavisimo ot seba on otdalalsa ot nix.i polan,4to prodaljaya jit,on s kajdim dnem budit delat nes4astnimi vse bolwe i bolwe ludey :Frown:  i rewil pokon4it s etoy cepo4koy nes4astiy ne ponimaya o tom,4to lubawiye eqo ludi budut strodat bolwe..

----------

